# HSS1332 chute freezing



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

Hey,

So my HSS1332ACTD chute keeps freezing up. When I start it, the side to side movement of the chute is frozen, or at least I assume it is frozen. It doesn't work for the first minute or two once I start the machine, but the up and down movement works perfectly fine. 

I have been clearing the snow off it when I'm done, and clearing the area around the base of the chute as best I can, but it's tough to get all the snow out of the gear area, it's pretty tight. 

I park it in an unheated, fully enclosed shed.

I didn't have this issue last year. 

Anything I can lube it up with to prevent freezing?

I was thinking of keeping an air compressor in my shed just to blow the snow out of the chute gears every time I'm done. Is that my best bet? 

Thx

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

btm said:


> Hey,
> 
> So my HSS1332ACTD chute keeps freezing up. When I start it, the side to side movement of the chute is frozen, or at least I assume it is frozen. It doesn't work for the first minute or two once I start the machine, but the up and down movement works perfectly fine.
> 
> ...




I was in the same boat this week with my HSS928. My wife’s hair dryer to the rescue!


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

I havent had to go that far, it unfreezes within a minute or two. I just don't want to damage anything, and prevent it if possible. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

I haven't had that issue with mine, but keep it coated with rust inhibitor and that should help. I use rust check in the red can.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Industrial strength Fluid Film ! Right, Leonz ?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

1. thick coat of Fluid Film when dry or when heated by salamander 
2. clear snow and EOD monster
3. heat all snow and ice to the point where everything is hot to the touch to clear off salt
4. store snow caster
5. repeat 1-4 as needed 



After the JD Junk tore the driven belt in half AGAIN(all the pulleys are good) I started the salamander to heat up the CCR3000 Toro Snow Pup and before I used it I coated everything that contacts snow with a thick spray of fluid film. 

The TORO CCR3000 barely barked when I started it on the first pull and stayed at a nice smooth idle. It barely grunted getting rid of all the snow plow the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER which was no match for the CCR3000 Snow Pup. 
My TORO Snow Pup S620 is semi retired but still works very well.
I use a 24 to 1 mix for everything I have that has a 2 cycle engine and it works wonders for the engine lubrication and there is little to no smoke.

I have to pick up a spare drive belt for both pups soon-they both have the same grooved drive belt-smart people those Toro folks.


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

Ok so my local Canadian Tire carries "Fluid Film" in the red/gray can with red lid. That's the stuff?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello btm,

Yes that is the good stuff, Keep the aerosol spray cans in side where its warm and you can shake the mixing ball with little effort as the lanolin will gum up the nozzle if it gets frozen.

If you want perhaps a quart hand pump sprayer (insert cat squirt gun here) would be better-only because you cut the Fluid Film with a half portion of water -one pint of warm water with one pint of fluid film. keep this warm too to avoid those issues.


If you know of anyone that needs a snow blower for their JD LA100 or JD LA115 please send them my way and they can steal mine.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

That fluid film is $15, expensive stuff! 
Krown or Rust Check will do the same for much cheaper. Keep a look for sales on the rust check at CT, you can usually get the 350g can for ~$6.99 and it works! 

https://www.krown.com/products/aerosol-products/rust-protection-and-lubricant/
Rust Check Rust Inhibitor Spray | Canadian Tire


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

The one that I tend to use the most on my chute gear has been PB Blaster. I do use fluid film, but PB Blaster spreads further (without disassembly) and never gums up or hardens like some lithium sprays can. I'm sure Rust Check is fine, just adding to the equation.

$8.99 at Canadian Tire (Sault Ste. Marie, ON)

Gee, I just checked at my local Menards (State-side): $3.35/11oz.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

jrom said:


> $8.99 at Canadian Tire (Sault Ste. Marie, ON)
> 
> Gee, I just checked at my local Menards (State-side): $3.35/11oz.


That's Canada for ya.


----------

